# Re-doing our website again... time for some customer input



## JBroida

Hey guys... its that time again. I've finally gotten to a point where the number of problems we have with our website and the frustration they cause both you guys and us has taken a toll on my patience. So, we're going to redo our website once again.

This time, we are transitioning to an entirely new backend system, which should improve basic functionality and make things easier for us to update and fix more regularly. We plan to keep the same general aesthetic design, but will be changing some things (i.e. getting rid of the stupid mouseover thing, making the site responsive and mobile friendly, improving our shipping handling and quote system, etc.).

Anyways, i thought i'd ask you guys if there are any specific things you'd like to see on the updated site, or things you'd like to change from the current site. For example, i want to add a feature that shows how many of each thing is in stock, add new options for payment handling that re not paypal, add new shipping options like fedex, and finally get our international order handling working like it should be.

Anyways, thoughts?

-Jon


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Jon, I'll offer some observations.

1.) The site is too dark. I know you're into Black but i find it too dark when viewing from a tile POV. 
2.) Like to see a "Whats New" and when something is in "back in stock"
3.) Like to get a News Letter on whats new with JKI (Even if Kenzo and Sara are occasionally the stars)
4.) The site should be optimized for Mobil
5.) More Videos, even if its you eating Yakatori. Your personalty really shines behind the camera. Even if we're only looking at your hands and fingers. 

I know its hard to please everyone especially running a small business and I'd still continue to buy from you even if not changes were made.
Hope that helps.

MB


----------



## JBroida

yeah.... this kind of thing is very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Bill13

Jon,

When refining your search it would be nice to have the ability to have more than one selection checked. As an example, I select gyuto, then I want to check semi stainless and stainless. I can't do that now.

Also, say I have selected gyuto and stainless. There are 33 choices. I want to be able to search by size, not just name and price.

The "other" item tab is too broad, and the selection it pulls up is too long. I would like more tabs across the top. I think kitchen tools, and JKI Gear and Other Clothing should have their own tab.

Agree with Dennis, the all black is a bit depressing/dark. 

Off topic - love the new shirts!! Can't wait to see them in other colors besides black (see above). I get that black is a popular color for tee shirts, but I always thought that was funny because I wear tee shirts when it's hot out, so black is not my go to color.


----------



## gic

I think each knife name shoudl be a hyperlink to its description, so one can quickly get to that


----------



## Castalia

Lots of great knives on your site, but I have not been a customer yet. I do have some feedback for you though:

When a list of knives is displayed, get the out of stock ones to the back of the line. I have always found that frustrating when looking around on your site. Just show the in stock knives (first) when someone clicks on say, Gyutos. I don't want to see a bunch of beautiful knives I can't have.

Lay out the comparison of your different Gesshin lines in an easy to understand overview page without too much clicking. What is an ittetsu vs a kagekiyo? I can't figure it out until I look at each separate page and read about the composition of each line of knives, and I am still not sure. 

Yes, the mouseover is annoying and obscures the view of the knife you are interested in. 

Agree with others, not really a fan of all the black on the site. 

Looking forward to being a customer one of these days, once I build up my knife purchasing fund back up.


----------



## brianh

There seems to be a time limit when hitting, say, Products --> Kitchen Knives -->Brand. If not fast enough, the screen changes. I always start to panic a little!


----------



## chiffonodd

I second mobile functionality as a top priority. I don't know if others have experienced this, but when using the site on my phone (Samsung s5, using Google chrome), I run into weird little bugs. Like if I "click" on a link like kitchen knives > by brand, it brings up a box of multiple brands - but if I don't select one in time, say gengetsu or kochi, (couple seconds) it automatically reverts to loading a bunch of thumbnails of I think every knife in the store. 

I don't run into this issue on my laptop, only my phone.

A new site may be completely redesigned so may not implicate this specific issue at all, but I mention it just as an example of the sort of mobile optimization that could be considered.

Edit: I see brianh has posted the same thing


----------



## perneto

I actually like the dark color palette, myself.

Agree with the comments on search criteria, I've run into that myself before.


----------



## JBroida

so, a lot of the issues you guys are describing will be fixed the second we move to a new platform. We currently use magento, and will be switching to something like a shopify system, which is less powerful overall, but much easier to work with and has more customer friendly functionality. The search feature and sort features will work better out of the box though.

Anyways, the new platform will automatically make our site mobile friendly, improve search functionality, improve the checkout process, improve the shipping calculator, fix our menu dropdown issue (when it submenu disappears), get rid of the mouseover feature, etc.

Not sure if i want to change the dark theme, but we have considered creating two options-light and dark- for customers to choose from when they load the site.


----------



## brianh

I don't mind the dark theme.


----------



## chinacats

My only complaint (already being addressed) is the difficulty navigating/searching while mobile.


----------



## chiffonodd

I think the dark is bad*ss


----------



## havox07

Maybe instead of so much black use some greys? A big more modern and inviting to most.


----------



## JBroida

so, part of the reason we have a hard time changing from black is the photos. We've shot thousands of photos for the website with black backgrounds. They really dont look as good on white or lighter grey in my experience. That being said, i'm exploring the concept of different colored theme options.


----------



## daveb

My user issues have all seem to have been addressed. Most of the time I thought it was just me and not being able to surf like the cool kids...

1 suggestion, more of a store function (probably) than a host function, but what are chances of adding a gift certificate product to the store? I would much rather receive a few Jon bucks than a new tie.:cool2:


----------



## JBroida

Gift certificates should be possible, but it will come down to how well this integrates with our bookkeeping software.


----------



## hien

List of thing i dont like for your consideration

black theme ( too much contrast for me. study said business site better with white theme )
Hover menu (sometime work, sometime doesn't)
Hover product details ( waste to much time hover to see what it is)
Product feature photo. (too flat from top down view. It doesn't show dimension, so sometime i have hard time recognize the knife. petty vs sujihiki blah blah)
Search function (eh)

best luck on revamp it.


----------



## JBroida

hien said:


> List of thing i dont like for your consideration
> 
> black theme ( too much contrast for me. study said business site better with white theme )
> Hover menu (sometime work, sometime doesn't)
> Hover product details ( waste to much time hover to see what it is)
> Product feature photo. (too flat from top down view. It doesn't show dimension, so sometime i have hard time recognize the knife. petty vs sujihiki blah blah)
> Search function (eh)
> 
> best luck on revamp it.



so, while we're at it, what kind of product feature photo would you like to see? Can you show me an example?


----------



## 420layersofdank

brianh said:


> There seems to be a time limit when hitting, say, Products --> Kitchen Knives -->Brand. If not fast enough, the screen changes. I always start to panic a little!



YES YES YES!!!!!!! I feel your pain !!!!


----------



## hien

well, i think i might word that wrong.. it's not the feature product photo on the front page, but the photos that listed when you browsing. you hover it, details show up.

because you have the picture horizontal, and you have to zoom out to take picture on longer knife, it end up look almost same as small knife that you zoom in.


----------



## daveb

J, Do you feel like you're wearing a "kick me" sign?


----------



## pkjames

Jon,
i do have some experience with both bigcommerce and magento. I think the current difficulty that you are facing is more to do with the particular template you are using rather than the whole magento backend. 

I am playing with another project using magento and feels that it is so powerful for what I need, some advanced functions are just not possible to achieve using shopify/bigcommerce. Downside of magento is that it does require some experience to be able to deal with it effectively (I use to work as a system administrator for a mid size tech company when I was in college, guess that helps).


----------



## The Edge

Hey Jon, the only thing that really confused me when you switched your website the last time, was that when I hovered over the picture (and all the info came up) it took me a while to figure out that I had to click on the actual title of the product before it would take me to it. I felt like an idiot days later when I figured out what I was doing wrong, but the clicking on things and not having them work because I didn't know the system, was a bit frustrating to figure out. Needless to say, I think you've enjoyed a big chunk of my profits just on sharpening stones, and I'm happy to be a return customer. Otherwise, I love the gallery feel of your site, and all the info you give. Would always love to see more videos from you as well.


----------



## WingKKF

Ditto, please make the product photo icons clickable.


----------



## oldcookie

My thoughts:

- Too many actions before I get to actual products. Too see all the Gyutos, I need to hover on product, then hover on knives, then hover on type, then find gyuto, then click on gyuto. That's 5 actions before I get to see what I want to see, in the best case scenario. (More if I miss one of the hovering, which many people seem to do.)
- Can't filter out out of stock items
- No text until I hover over an item
- Even though the entire item is highlighted, you can only click on the text which is counter intuitive
- Not really sure what "Position" means in Sort By
- Could use some social proof like best selling, etc.
- Would be nice to have recently viewed items to help navigate between things as I am choosing what to buy, also serve as a reminder when I visit the site subsequently


----------



## CoqaVin

best thing to me would be notifications on the site when items are back in stock or something new as well?


----------



## Dubrdr20

I usually browse on my phone as well, on iphone 6 plus. One thing I couldn't figure out was compare function. 
I do like the black theme though. If there's any way oos items can be known before clicking the product, it be great.


----------



## Dubrdr20

Also it would be nice to have search function on the home page.


----------



## Adrian

I actually like your website. In my business we have fiddled around with web site design and had a couple of full on redesigns, and there comes a point where you are just changing stuff without any real commercial gain. For efficient shopping the Amazon design is hard to beat: lots of info and very few clicks to order. But I see your site as different: much more of a destination site for enthusiasts. Hence I would expect people to look around more than on most sites. For me, the key thing is really clear and easy "calls to action" (click to buy) which is what Amazon does really well.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

Jon, if you could add other options besides FedEx or DHL for international shipping, it would be great. If the international shipping option provides a tracking number, i believe it would work.


----------



## 420layersofdank

Idk about y'all , but I think we all need to just suck it up and enjoy what Jon has to offer. Website can use some tuning and deglitching but for the mostpart , a lot of other sites are severely more worse. And complaining about choil shot , white or black, blah blah , at this point it's crying. MAN UP SONNN!! 
:2cents::danke:

Btw. Black is so bad ass with the red. So hattori hanzo bro


----------



## JBroida

Marcelo Amaral said:


> Jon, if you could add other options besides FedEx or DHL for international shipping, it would be great. If the international shipping option provides a tracking number, i believe it would work.



sadly, i'm not likely to change this... right now, we only use DHL express for everything except canada, because every time we try something else, there is always a problem. We try from time to time, but i prefer no problems to potential problems. Sorry about that.


----------



## JBroida

also, for what its worth, i am not offended by any of the feedback here. I asked you guys what you thought because i really wanted to know. Thank you to everyone who has participated so far. Because you guys are using the site on a day to day basis, you have more experience with how it works than i do. I understand the backend and i see some front end things, but its been years since i went through the checkout process on my own site. The kind of feedback i've been receiving is really helpful. Its nice to know some people really dont like the black. We may still keep it, but it has me thinking about how we can offer a light colored option. And having a mobile site is something we absolutely are doing. 

Anyways, i've gotten some messages saying sorry for all of the negativity here, but i dont see it that way. I am happy you guys are here to tell me what you think.

Thanks.

-Jon


----------



## oldcookie

Lol, in my line of work, we do this kind of thing pretty much every other day if not everyday. Was completely oblivious that other people might see it as potentially negative.

My thought on the black theme thing is that, it kind of match what you sell. Power, prestige, and sophistication matches quite well with High end knives I think. Some high end retailers like Burberry uses a black theme too: http://ca.burberry.com/. The difference, I think, is that their pictures have a lot more colour to liven up the site. Whereas the pics on JKI have a black background as well. So black on black makes things a bit flat.


----------



## BrianT

I haven't looked at all the comments so forgive me if I'm echoing previously mentioned concerns about the site. Some issues I have with the current site is difficulty browsing for items. I mean this in two ways. First, it's become difficult to click the product links to access the pages I want (I.E. Scrolling over products, but can't click 'Kitchen Knives'). Second, I see many interesting items, only to find that they are out of stock. I understand one of the points of listing OOS items is so the customer may add the desired item to a wishlist and be notified when it is back in stock, however it would be nice to have a filter for that.

Also, something I'd like to see as an add on to the 'New Item's" page is maybe a Back In Stock section, for previous items restocked. In general, this may be useful to people who don't tend to wishlist specific items and are curious to what's back in the shop.


----------



## JBroida

that back in stock list is a great idea... thanks


----------



## SolidSnake03

Personally don't mind the black background but I do find it very annoying to have to mouse over every single item to find out if it's in stock or not especially given how much is constantly out of stock. Not to say that is your fault or anything of that sort (the out of stock part) just that it's frustrating to have to go through the whole page mousing over everything just to find out you can't buy it.

Maybe something like a red X in the corner of the picture if it's out of stock or something that you can see from the main screen?

I would love if when I clicked on Gesshin Ginga and select Gyuto if I could see at a glance that all the stainless one's are out of stock regardless of size (just an example). Or that everything by Gengetsu is gone without taking the extra time to scroll over it.

Hate to plug CKTG but that site has a pretty good method of this where it lists the stock (in #'s) and out of stock right on the main page. Like if you select 210mm Gyuto you see every 210mm Gyuto on the site and all the stock is listed right there, makes it so much faster and easier to narrow down choices or determine if what you want is actually available.

Also that the website is very mobile un-friendly is a bit of a bummer....


----------



## kuromaku

One thing I'd like to see added is somewhere to put a note to seller during checkout on your site vs. adding a note on PayPal like it is now. I almost always forget to add a note on PayPal and the option's not super obvious to me.


----------



## JBroida

makes sense... lets see what we can do. Since we will be getting rid of paypal (i think), we will have to figure this out anyways.


----------



## LasagnaBurrito

Wish I saw this sooner, so that I could give my input.


Here are a few things I noticed from spending time on your site.

1. There is no search feature which would be nice to quickly search for an item.

2. As others have mentioned there should be text visible, on all items, all the time, and there should be a different "mouse over" function that will let you know which knife you're choosing. It also needs to change where you can click on the picture, instead of the text, to get to the item.

3. AS others have mentioned out of stock and even an in stock count would be good. Some people might jump on a knife sooner if they know only 2 more are in stock...

4. More search options, and functionality. As some mentioned they want to check multiple options at once, but I also believe there needs to be options like " knife size" as well as, for stones, there should be a grit amount (instead of coarse, medium, fine) like 1000-2000, etc, etc.

5. I have an issue where I get logged out of my account, after awhile, and I notice that before I made an account my shopping cart would not save contents for more than a short period of time, before resetting.

6. I believe there should be a review section, and reviews under each knife description. Possibly even a testimonial section (overall review of you, and your site) instead of just a single knife review.

7. I notice on the knives, and such, that you just give a number for each item description. 

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/featured-items/gesshin-120mm-paring-knife.html

Weight
40 (what)?

Handle Length
110 (I'm assuming mm)?

I personally would like to see what unit of measure we are dealing with, because not everyone who is looking at a knife will know we are using certain units of measure.

8. I think you should have knives labeled as best sellers, or top sellers, to help show people what others like in knives.

9. I think people mentioned about new arrivals, and a news-letter, but I also think that there should be a email notification sent to people who want to know when knives come back in stock. It should be as easy as clicking a button, and possibly multiple at once, because some sites make you re-enter your email 2000 times for various knives, and you have to find all the ones you want too, instead of an easy setup.

10. Product videos... I know you have a ton of amazing videos on the site, but I can see from the link I posted above on the paring knife, that it didn't have a video. It would be nice to see the knife in hand, possibly in use, close up, etc, etc, and get your overall feedback, while using it, so customers get a really good "feel" for what they are buying, without having touched it.

11. I'm not sure of the feedback that people will have with this comment, but I just thought it would be a good idea. As someone who has been trying to find a really good knife,and get started into the JKnife world, there is a ton of stuff that I am on the fence about buying. Do I need this, do I need that...... It's a never-ending quest . So I was thinking, it would be nice if you offered "Knife Packages," which is something I do not see anywhere else. Basically it would be a kit of knife, stones, etc, that would help people make a definitive purchase, instead of wondering around looking for things to get, or have no clue about what to get. This way you will provide everything a noobie like myself could want, as well as providing new things for those who are experienced. 

12. In addition to #11, It would even be better if we could "customize" our choices. For example, lets say you normally recommend a knife, stone, flattening stone, and maybe a couple of other things. It should show a knife section, with a combo-box drop down of knife selections, or some sort of picture grid selection, and then the same for stones, etc. Then maybe an "accessory" for the other little things that might not be as important, and then we can easily combine and shop for what we need! This way, besides noobies getting a list of things to buy, it also places everything in one page, so that people don't have to go all over the site in order to find what they want, and put everything in their cart one at a time.



Overall, I find it surprising that people are upset/find this thread negative. Jon specifically asked people for opinions, and he's changing the site anyways.....


There are 2 kinds of people in this world, those who get upset at constructive-criticism, and don't do anything to change, and those who learn from it, and grow. Jon has gotten an amazing amount of good feedback, from the people who use his site, and that is one of the best, if not the best, ways to learn what to do better. I work in software, and I get constructive-criticism from people all the time. I learn a lot from the feedback I get, and it helps me improve things for future projects. There is a lot that me, as the programmer might not see in terms of what people want, while the user of the product knows exactly what they want. I am extremely grateful for the feedback, and I will add whatever people want, because I MADE THIS FOR THEM, not for myself.



I think this is everything that I noticed, for now, so I hope that you like some of my ideas, and I cannot wait to see your new site! Thanks again for everything Jon, I wish you the best for this new site to be bigger, and better than before!




SolidSnake03 said:


> Hate to plug CKTG but that site has a pretty good method of this where it lists the stock (in #'s) and out of stock right on the main page. Like if you select 210mm Gyuto you see every 210mm Gyuto on the site and all the stock is listed right there, makes it so much faster and easier to narrow down choices or determine if what you want is actually available.



CKTG just recently updated their site to include in stock, and out of stock. I was there, looking for knives, and everything I would click was out of stock, very annoyed....


----------



## JBroida

lots to think about here... quite a bit of the complaints people have so far will be fixed just by moving to this new system. The rest, we will work on incorporating as we design and build the new site. Once again, i really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## knyfeknerd

:goodpost LasagnaBurrito
I truly appreciate it when people bring their personal non-knife related skill set into a conversation.


----------



## TurboScooter

It's already been brought up, but the thing that frustrates me most about the site is having to roll over an item to see details. I want to be able to get information quickly and having to roll over each item to see any information is frustrating to me. If I found your site as a random user who had perhaps Googled "Japanese Knives" I would leave and not come back fairly quickly because of this. It takes way too much time to get basic information that should be available at a glance.

But the frustration with this "rollover only" information is exacerbated by lack of flexible filtering and searching.

One feature I would really like is search within results of a previous search. Very few places seem to have this. On a site with not so many items it's not as useful, but I think it helps narrow things down easily.

And it seems so few places honor boolean operators. Like search 1000 grit sharpening stone. Okay, now within those results of all the 1000 grit stones available search for Shapton OR Gesshin NOT Chosera. Then you get both Shapton and Gesshin 1000 grit stones, but no Chosera 1000 grit stones. I know you don't necessarily carry those brands, but you get the idea. Or maybe I just want to see anything under the Gesshin brand except shirts. Search Gesshin NOT shirt. Maybe any Gesshin gyuto, except from the Gesshin Kagero line. Gesshin AND gyuto NOT Kagero. On the downside, I think most people have no idea how to use these in searches anyway. I think most people don't even know they exist.

Or at least the filters can be a bit more flexible. Like what if I want a knife that's either stainless or semi stainless, but not carbon? Right now it seems like you can only pick one filter per category. I think it would be more useful to allow for more than one. Or like blade length for example; right now I don't think there's even a filter for blade size, but I think it's useful to have, for example, 270mm only, 270mm or less, 270mm or more as options. Or you can do it like the price filter with the min - max options.



LasagnaBurrito said:


> 1. There is no search feature which would be nice to quickly search for an item.


That might be a bigger problem. There is a search, but the box doesn't appear on every page. It's not even on the front page. If you run a search, the results page doesn't have a search box, you have to go back to a page with one to run a new search. Not having an always visible and easily located search seems like bad news for an online shop.

Speaking of the front page, the carousel doesn't stop if you hover on it. I guess in the current implementation it's not that bad since there's nothing really to read on it, but it also doesn't really offer any information. It's just there for show. There seems to be lots of evidence that carousels don't really work - users often miss the data in them anyway, and the first slide on the carousel is the one that gets all the hits, the rest hardly get any. Amazon's Warehouse Deals has a carousel design that seems to follow what these guys say is good carousel design - http://uxmovement.com/navigation/why-users-arent-clicking-your-home-page-carousel/ 

The drop down menu disappearing happens to me too, but it stops if I scroll down the page a little first.

Regarding the color scheme - besides ink usage, there's probably a reason most print media is light background with dark text. It seems like if there's a lot to read, the dark background with light text just gets annoying to read/causes eye strain. I don't think it would be too hard to offer two different color themes and are user selectable.

When I visited the site, I was aware of Gesshin being JKI's line, but when you hover over the menu there are so many different lines to choose from and there's no single page with information describing all of them - no quick way to differentiate between the various Gesshin lines. When you click on a Gesshin product line some of them have a short description about the line, some have a link to a totally separate page about the line, but others don't have any description at all.

Does your target audience include people new to Japanese knives, or even knives in general? If you don't speak Japanese or are unfamiliar with the different knives the - By Type menu doesn't help you at all. You would have no idea what you should click on. There's the about knives link at the bottom, but it doesn't have a description for all the types of knives you offer, and it also cuts off abruptly in the middle of a sentence. The scrolling windows with text also trap the scrolling and don't continue when you hit the end. What I mean - put the cursor in CUTTING FOOD IS NOT JUST ABOUT MAKING GOOD SIZES FOR COOKING OR EATING and scroll with a mousewheel - it scrolls to the end of that section, but the scrolling function is "trapped" and doesn't continue to scroll the actual page, so someone may miss the bottom part of the page. Compare that to this message composition window - if I type up a long post I can scroll up and down in the message composition window, but as soon as you hit the top or bottom it switches to scrolling the whole window. IMO the little scrolling boxes are bad regardless, but trapping the scroll in them is even worse.

Here's a pet peeve - sites that, in some misguided attempt at content protection, only allow you to view a high resolution version of the image in a tiny constrained window - look at llbean.com for an example - pick an item and zoom in. It's online shopping - I am not there to see or handle it in person and look at things, so please show me high quality, high resolution photos where I can see details of what I'm dropping my hard earned money on. By high quality I don't necessarily mean pro glamour lightbox shots. I mean quality that doesn't look like it came off a Mavica from the bygone era where they stored pictures on a floppy disk. And high resolution - it is 2015 and some stores put up images the size of postage stamps like it's still monitors are still 800x600. 6pm.com and Zappos.com do the zoom in a box thing too, but at least if you right click > view image you can see the normal image at full size. LL Bean does that obnoxious thing where they hide the real image behind another image in an attempt to not let you see the full sized image. I'd rather deal with a large watermarked photo instead of that garbage if content protection is an issue that a site is that worried about it. I think all these things do is annoy legitimate users trying to shop on your site and stop people with little or no technical know how. At the end of the day, if it can be seen, it can be taken somehow, someway.

One last thing, I found a knife I'm interested in, but it's currently out of stock. I wanted to get a notification when it's back in stock, but when I tried that, it wanted me to make an account or sign in. If it just asks for my email, that's reasonable. But creating an account just to get a back in stock notice? I just left the site instead. If I didn't read this forum and wasn't aware of why I should shop you versus another competitor I'd probably just go elsewhere instead of manually checking back every once in a while to see if the knife is back in stock. Even manually checking, I might just miss it constantly, give up, and get a competitor's product instead.

I know there's no pleasing everyone; best of luck with the new site.


----------



## derek1ee

Glad I found this thread, working in the software industry and here are some of my feedback:

1. Preserving shopping cart between sessions/computers (if signed in).

This issue troubles me the most. I added something to my cart in the morning, back in the afternoon and my cart is empty! Also - If I'm signed in, I don't see my carts if logged in from a different computer, shouldn't be hard to do.

2. When hovering on "Products", the secondary list covers the top level options, it should be shown below the top level options. I think this with adding more delay into the fly-out menu before it disappears, will also solves others' issue where if not moving cursor fast enough, menu will be gone.

3. I hope product name and price is not in the hover menu, but below the product image. Leave "Add to cart/Add to wishlist/Compare" to hover menu. This way I can quickly browse and find the item I want, based on photos, or based on text.

4. "Add to cart" option when hovering an item is meant to provide user an easier way to add the item into cart without losing the context. So the page really shouldn't navigate to shopping cart, but stay where it is, and gives an notification that items has been added. So user can keep browsing the current page.

5. "Compare" on "Featured items" on home page doesn't work.

6. This is a nitpick - but "New items" on the home page looks like a tab, when clicking just refresh the list below in place, but it actually navigates to a different page. Not expected.


----------



## JBroida

things are currently in the works that should address all of these problems and more... we're working on it right now


----------



## JBroida

so, the new website is nearly ready (and hopefully will launch just before thanksgiving)... we've taken care of a lot of concerns, but of course, we would always appreciate your feedback once things are up and running. Here are some things you can expect:
-Search available on every page and actually works well
-There is an easy to use "New Items" menu item that sorts by date added to our site and is always up to date
-The back in stock notification is much improved
-There is an inventory amount number on all in stock products (i.e. if there are 4 items in stock, it will show on the product page)
-Checkout is smoother and improved
-International customers will appreciate new, lower DHL rates (significantly lower... trying to get this ready by monday if i can... on par with USPS prices)
-International Customers will be able to order directly through the website
-Real-time shipping quotes at checkout
-Site works on mobile phones, tablets, and desktops... responsive web design
-order tracking on website much improved
- we are still working on filtering search results (i.e. by size, etc.), but not quite there yet
-We are working on a way to only show in-stock items
-No more mouseover
-We are working on adding gift certificates
-menu works much better
-products are clickable (not just links) and we've added a quickvew link as well
-the "note to seller" section is easier to find in our checkout
-measurement units have been added to product measurements
-product description has tabs with additional information

and more... anyways, just wanted to update you guys


----------



## Bill13

Sounds great Jon, I love that you will be showing quantity. Only thing I would change is the out of stock items. You mention they won't be shown, I think it's nice they are shown but those items should just have a greyed out "out of stock" superposed on them. You could still click on the to get spec's etc but you would know ahead of time. 

I know nothing about web design so maybe that's a PITA to do?


----------



## JBroida

out of stock will be shown for now, but there will be a way to filter them if you want (or at least thats what i'm trying to do)


----------



## berko

> International customers will appreciate new, lower DHL rates (significantly lower... trying to get this ready by monday if i can... on par with USPS prices)
> -International Customers will be able to order directly through the website



sounds awesome, lookin forward!


----------



## JBroida

me too... almost there


----------



## Matus

May the force be with you


----------

